# Franchi I-12 Magazine Extensions?



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I am looking to get a mag extension for my I-12. Does anyone know where to find one or if it is the same extension as the Benelli SBE. I am pretty sure the Benelli Nova one will not works since the magazine caps will not fit on each other. Any help would be great.

Thanks, 
Charlie


----------

